

Ask HN: When is something ready to be exposed to HN? - krrishd

I am currently in the process of building a startup, and I am already taking pre-registration while the MVP is still under construction. Something that I am very curious about is when a startup is ready to be shown to the world of HN? Should the MVP already be released?  Or can a simple preregistration&#x2F;landing page suffice for a submission? What level of content would you prefer?
======
27182818284
There are lots of votes for MVP, but given what I normally see (and in the
past I was guilty of myself) an MVP will come with more nitpicking than
necessarily useful criticism, so I'd release the MVP to friends and family
first, then polish it a bit more, like an mvp++ for Hacker News.

------
AtTheLast
If you are looking for feedback and ways to improve the product then a simple
MVP would work. But, if you want people to sign up and use it, then I would
suggest a more polished MVP.

------
davj
When it's done.

~~~
krrishd
As in the MVP or just the general concept, becuase I often see submissions
which simply promote an upcoming product or service rather than display a
final product itself.

~~~
davj
As in:

There are two routes:

1\. Splash page saying what you will do(not effective on HN) 2\. Website doing
what you say it will _._ this doesn't necessarily need to be software powered
on the back end. it really depends on what you are working on. if it's a SaaS
company for example you could do everything manually and see if it gets any
traction before you actually write the code...

